# Paxil = constipation?



## Shmigelz (May 31, 2002)

Does paxil cause constipation?


----------



## JennyBean (Mar 23, 2002)

One of Paxil's side effects is diarrhea, so it can actually help with constipation. The older tricyclic antidepressants are known to cause constipation, but the SSRIs do the opposite. My GI doctor put me on Paxil to help with my stomach pains and constipation and it has helped. But, of course, everyone reacts differently to drugs, so it could make you constipated even though it makes others have diarrhea.Paxil has a million different possible side effects, and a lot of them contradict each other. For instance, two of the side effects are weight gain and weight loss, so you can see that it depends on the specific person.


----------



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

JennyBean,How long have you been on Paxil? I don't know whether to take Paxil or Zoloft. The side effects definately contradict each other ... they also mention diarrhea and constipation ... with me it seems to effect my weakest "link" which is constipation and seems to make it worse.I also seem to get a lot of pain/irritation from meds ... my system is sooo sensitive it reacts to everything, even Zelmac hurt like crazy.I still want to give SSRI's another chance though because I cannot just do nothing.It's so good to hear that it's helping someone!!


----------



## JennyBean (Mar 23, 2002)

Metooo,It's been about 2 and a half months or so since I've been on Paxil, and it's been helping me a lot better than all the other medications I was taking before. I still get constipated, but not nearly as bad, and I still get all the other IBS symptoms, but not anything like what they were before. It's still a struggle, but it's a lot easier to deal with now. Antidepressants don't work for everyone, but there are so many different ones out there, so hopefully you will find something that works for you.


----------



## NewBreedGirl (Aug 22, 2000)

When I first stared Paxil it gave me D for 3 days.Then C for like 13 days.No I am semi - normal but I do get some C with mild pain no cramping or anything just tryin to get it out.I find most of the time I can control it through diet. I kept an onlie journal of my experianceif ya wanna check it out. http://hometown.aol.com/andforonesecond


----------



## blobby (Jul 12, 2002)

how many mg are you taking? sucks to try and get off that stuff. took me 9 months after taking it for 2 years for depression.


----------



## 15573 (Dec 30, 2005)

Jennybean, try taking Librax with the Paxil. I was on Librax and was still having trouble, but Librax worked the best for me because it has a tranquilizer in it for the stomach and is an anti-spasmatic. I've had constipation with IBS. I recently started Paxil for the IBS but still on Librax and so far so good. Cindi


----------



## 15573 (Dec 30, 2005)

Jennybean, Also, try beets (even canned), gold and red potatoes, prune juice with pulp (just 1/2 cup), carrots, and spinach in your diet. Cranberry juice, all natural, has also seemed to help me. You may only need one thing a day. You just have to play with it. (for constipation)


----------

